# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Metron jatkaminen Hakunilaan

## Vesa Nurminen

Metron jatko Vantaan puolelle on otettu esiin hyvin harvoin. Vantaan kaupunki on kuitenkin selvästi valmiimpi hyväksymään metroverkon jatkamisen Itään kuin Espoo länteen.

Eräänä päivänä tutkailin Vuosaaren satamahanketta, kunnes tämä sai miettimään:


Etenkin, jos tätä karttaa, huomaa metron ja Savion tunnelin yhteisen linjan. Välissähän on kyllä paljon tyhjää, joten ei kauhean järkevä koukkaus. Mutta onko kenelläkään tietoa Savion tunnelin tulevaisuudensuunnitelmista? Voiko tällainen olla mahdollista?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta onko kenelläkään tietoa Savion tunnelin tulevaisuudensuunnitelmista? Voiko tällainen olla mahdollista?


Ei taida tulla kyseeseen. Savion tunneli on toki myös metrojunia varten, sillä metron yhdysraide RHK:n rataverkkoon siirtyy Vuosaaren satamaan. Valitettavasti kuitenkin siten, ettei sinne pääse vuorojunalla, vaan vaikka raide menee, vaihdetaan bussiin jossain. Tai kävellään.

Savion tunneli on 1-raiteinen. Sitä ei ole suunniteltu henkilöliikenteeseen, eli siellä ei ole mm. evakuointivalmiutta.

Vantaan yleiskaavaluonnoksessa on Hakunilan kautta pikaraitiolinja Länsimäkeen. Vantaan talous tuntien rohkenen epäillä, että raide toteutuu ratikkana, ei metrona.

Antero

----------


## ultrix

> Valitettavasti kuitenkin siten, ettei sinne pääse vuorojunalla, vaan vaikka raide menee, vaihdetaan bussiin jossain. Tai kävellään.


Mikä siinä on esteenä, ettei Vuosaaren satamaan voisi rakentaa omaa metroasemaa? Missään kaavoissa en ole nähnyt merkittynä metroasemalle edes varausta, mutta onko sellaiselle jotain ihan konkreettisiakin esteitä?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mikä siinä on esteenä, ettei Vuosaaren satamaan voisi rakentaa omaa metroasemaa? Missään kaavoissa en ole nähnyt merkittynä metroasemalle edes varausta, mutta onko sellaiselle jotain ihan konkreettisiakin esteitä?


Huoltoraide kulkee satamakentän läpi. Siihen ei voi laittaa virtakiskoa, koska satamakenttää ei voi jakaa metron raiteella. Jossain kohdassa voisi olla tavanomainen ratikkapysäkki, mutta kun metrojunat eivät voi sellaista käyttää, eivätkä ne kulje ilman virtakiskoa.

Tätä tilannetta voi hyvin verrata siihen, että satama-alueelle voi viedä bussilinjan. Bussi ajaa siellä satamakentällä, ja sille on vain varattu pysäkin paikat. Myös ratikka voi ajaa satamakentällä siellä, missä ei liikuta konttinostureilla.

Antero

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Meinasin, että Metro olisi helpointa jatkaa Savion tunneliin Mellunmäestä. 

Tuntuu vaan älyttömältä, että kun tunneli rakennetaan, ei sille suunnitella muuta käyttöä. Kallis tunneli...

----------


## late-

> Mikä siinä on esteenä, ettei Vuosaaren satamaan voisi rakentaa omaa metroasemaa? Missään kaavoissa en ole nähnyt merkittynä metroasemalle edes varausta, mutta onko sellaiselle jotain ihan konkreettisiakin esteitä?


Yleisaavassa on merkintä. Tämän yksityiskohtaisempia kaavoja on ole katsellut. Käytännössä asema olisi ennen satamaa.

Satamakentille ei nykyisin vedetä mitään joukkoliikennettä. Ne ovat suljettuja alueita. Ennenhän satamakenttiä ei edes aidattu.

----------


## ultrix

Niin lähellä satamaa kuin metroaseman olisi mahdollsita olla olisi kyllä syytä olla jokin Kulosaaren varustelutason metroasema, liityntäliikenne metroasemalta metroraiteen päähän tuntuu jotenkin resurssien tuhlaamiselta ja harvinaisen huonolta jl-politiikalta, Helsingin suursatamasta olisi syytä olla suora joukkoliikenneyhteys keskustaan ja mielellään raiteilla. 
Tulee hieman mieleen Rauman rautatieasema, jolla on kyllä lipunmyynti, mutta ei asemalla pysähtyviä henkilöjunia.   :Wink:

----------


## SD202

> Satamakentille ei nykyisin vedetä mitään joukkoliikennettä. Ne ovat suljettuja alueita. Ennenhän satamakenttiä ei edes aidattu.


Näin on. Satamien turvallisuusmääräyksiä on kiristetty EUn alueella. Tähän liittyen Helsingin sisäistä linjaa 50 hieman lyhennettiin Sompasaaren päässä.

----------


## Kantokoski

Alunperin metroa piti jatkaa Mellunmäestä Hakunilaan. Nyt kun metro jatkuu Östikaan, hieman epäilyttää että Mellunmäkeen tulisi toinen haara Hakunilaan. Vantaalla on sinänsä ihan hyvät pikaraitiosuunnitelmat, mutta Hakunila kaipaisi yhteyttä Mellunmäkeen ja Itäskeskukseen. Vaikka Vantaan raja tulee vastaan Mellunmäessä, monet itävantaalaiset mieltävät kuitenkin itsensä 'itähelsinkiläisiki', sillä Itäkeskus ja Mellunmäki kuulunee Hakunilan lähi- ja suuralueisiin, jossa sijaitsee kouluja, työpaikkoja, harrastuksia, kavereita yms. Tässä on yksi esimerkki kuinka kuntaraja haittaa aluekehitystä.

Vuosaareen ilmeisesti noin 15 vuoden päästä rakennetaan 'Uutelan metroasema' tai 'Vuosaaren satama'. Miinä Äkkijyrkkää ei häädetty turhaan. Radanvarsi Vuosaaren satamaan on muuttumassa työpaikka-alueeksi, sekä joitakin asuinkerrostaloja ja laidoilla pientaloja.

----------


## Jonp

> Vuosaareen ilmeisesti noin 15 vuoden päästä rakennetaan 'Uutelan metroasema' tai 'Vuosaaren satama'. Miinä Äkkijyrkkää ei häädetty turhaan. Radanvarsi Vuosaaren satamaan on muuttumassa työpaikka-alueeksi, sekä joitakin asuinkerrostaloja ja laidoilla pientaloja.


Tuo ei pidä paikkaansa, Uutela on kaavoitettu virkistysalueeksi ja radanvarsi Vuosaaren satamaan säilyy nykyisessä asussaan pitkälle tulevaisuuteen. Sen varrellahan on myös Vuosaaren kartano sekä Vuosaaren golf-kenttä.
Vuosaaren keskustan nykyisetkin metroasemaa lähinnä olevat työpaikka/toimistotontit ovat rakentamatta, joten kovin nopeasti lisäkaavoitustarvetta tuskin syntyy.

Ja mitä tuohon Miina Äkkijyrkän häätämiseen tulee, niin Skatan tilalla on jo uutena vuokralaisena Suomen Setlementtisäätiö.

Tässä vielä linkki KSV:n Vuosaariprojektin sivuille, jossa kattavasti tietoa mm. kaavoituksesta: http://ksv.hel.fi/fi/projektisivu/vuosaari/vuosaari

Terv. Jon-Petteri Vehmanen

----------


## Kantokoski

Radan varteen voidaan kaavoittaa 500-1000 metrin vyöhykkeelle kummallekin puolelle. Eli kaventaa hieman virkistysaluetta. Golfkenttää ei tuonne ole mitenkään sementöity. 15 vuoden päästä on eri tilanne tonttimaan kanssa kuin nyt. Jopa ehkä Kauppatorin edusta Kaivopuiston ja Katajanokan kulmalle joudutaan täyttämään. Mielestäni sataman viereen oli tottakai tulossa joitakin toimistotiloja, mutta myös teollisuutta. Sekä muutamat kerrostalot sekä pientaloja. Virkistysalueitahan Vuosaaressa riittää. Ja se on pieni osa Uutelaan päin jos radan viereen rakennetaan noin kolmen korttelin ulottuma Uutelaan päin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jopa ehkä Kauppatorin edusta Kaivopuiston ja Katajanokan kulmalle joudutaan täyttämään.


Nyt hei ihan oikeasti. Täällä on tarkoitus käydä järkevää keskustelua eikä esittää tuollaisia päättömyyksiä, jotka vielä yrität väittää joksikin muuksi kuin omaksi fantasiaksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Radan varteen voidaan kaavoittaa 500-1000 metrin vyöhykkeelle kummallekin puolelle.


Ei sillä ole mitään merkitystä, onko jokin rakennus 500 metrin päässä metroasemasta metroradan vieressä vai 500 metrin päässä radasta asemalta pois päin. Molemmissa tapauksissa metron palvelu on yhtä huono. Tai radan varressa vähän vielä huonompi, koska siinä on virtakiskon meluhaitta.

Siten on aivan yhdentekevää, onko satamaan johtavan raiteen vieressä golfkenttä niin kauan, kun missä hyvänsä muualla on tilaa rakentaa yhtä kaukana asemasta. Ehkä joskus rakennetaan asema sataman alueelle, mutta en taida sitä päivää nähdä. Sataman kaavaan on rataura ja aseman paikka kumminkin piirretty.

Antero

----------


## Knightrider

Helsingin seudulla metroa yritetään venyttää molemmista päistä, vaikka metro (tarkoitan Helsingin metroa nykymuodossaan) ei ole kaukomatkoille suunniteltu kulkuväline - ei keskinopeudeltaan, mukavuustasoltaan eikä palvelutarjonnaltaan. Maanalainen on parhaimmillaan maan alla, siellä missä pintaliikenne on varsin takkuisaa. En ikinä tule ymmärtämään, mihin Majvik, Hakunila tai Kivenlahti tarvitsevat siispä metroa tällä vuosisadalla. Metro metsässä on jotain, mitä vain suomalaiset voivat suunnitella tosissaan. Metrosta ei täällä yritetäkään muovata tiheän kaupunkirakenteen ja välittömässä läheisyydessä olevien lähiöiden sisäistä kattavaa verkostoa.

----------


## Kantokoski

No ihan samantyylistä on kuin esim. Tukholmassa. On metroaseman ympärille rakentunut kaupan, toimistojen, palveluiden sekä asuntojen alue, reunoilla pientaloja, ja sitten on metsää/puistoa virkistysalueena välissä seuraavalle asuinalueelle. Arvaas kauan kestää metromatka Hasselby Strandista tai Norsborgista T-Centralille? Ei Östikaan muutaman aseman takia tuoda kokonaan uutta raidejärjestelmää, kun metro ja Itis on ihan vieressä, ja metroa voi jatkaa muutaman pysäkin.

----------


## Knightrider

> No ihan samantyylistä on kuin esim. Tukholmassa. On metroaseman ympärille rakentunut kaupan, toimistojen, palveluiden sekä asuntojen alue, reunoilla pientaloja, ja sitten on metsää/puistoa virkistysalueena välissä seuraavalle asuinalueelle. Arvaas kauan kestää metromatka Hasselby Strandista tai Norsborgista T-Centralille? Ei Östikaan muutaman aseman takia tuoda kokonaan uutta raidejärjestelmää, kun metro ja Itis on ihan vieressä, ja metroa voi jatkaa muutaman pysäkin.


Helsinki ei ole Tukholma eikä Lontoo. Helsingissä ei ole pakko tehdä ylipitkiä metrolinjoja eikä Helsingissä ole ruuhkaa Kehä 1:n ulkopuolella. Eikä ruoho  muutenkaan ole aina vihreämpää aidan toisella puolella, joten Tukholman metron pituus ei merkittävästi liity Helsingin seudun reuna-alueiden joukkoliikenneyhteyksiin. Östersundomiin pääsee nopeammin bussilla, vaikka se ei edes käytä moottoritietä, joka sinne kulkee. HELI-rata, nopea rautatieyhteys voisi (2x nopeampi kuin metro) olla ratkaisu sekä Hakunilalle että Östersundomille - tosin sen reitistä ei ole vieläkään päätetty. Metro ei kuitenkaan olisi mielestäni edes viimeinen ratkaisu, koska sen hinnalla voi järjestää vaikka kuinka laadukkaan vaihdottoman bussiyhteyden. Moottoritietäkään ei edelleenkään tarvittaisi, sillä Itäväylä ei ole koskaan tukossa, joten bussikaistojakaan ei tarvittaisi, vaikka kyllä ne sinne mahtuisivat. Itäväyläkin nähtävästi muutetaan  nelikaistaiseksi vanhan Helsingin osuudelta [1] [2]. Lisäksi eri linjavariaatioilla voitaisiin korvata kokonaan linjat h97/h97V.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Oikeastaan tätä Hakunilan jatko -asiaa pitäisi vähän pitää ylläkin. Ehkä sillä voitaisiin välttää katastrofi eli jatko Östersundomiin. Hakunilan metroasemassa sentään olisi pieni (siis ihan pienen pieni) järjen hiven, kun se seutu meinaa jäädä katvealueeksi (lukuunottamatta tietenkin loistavaa bussiyhteyttä suoraan Keskustaan). Ja kun nyt näyttää siltä, että sitä metroahan jatketaan, oli faktat mitä oli.

Eli seuraavat asemat Mellunmäen haaralla Länsimäki ja Hakunila. Siihen se voidaankin sitten päättää sellaisella tavalla, ettei jatkaminen houkuta. Se tapa voisi olla vaikkapa 500 miljoonaa euroa. Se ei liene metrokiskalle mahdoton tehtävä.

----------


## Kantokoski

Miksi Östikaan pitäisi rakentaa Helsingin kantakaupungin veroista kaupunkia? Ratikoineen päivineen uusine raideliikennemuotoineen, vaikka metro on vieressä? Kyllä metro sinne jatkuu. Ja ihan nykyaikaisella kaupunkisuunnittelulla niitä Östikan metroon tukeutuvia asutusalueita tehdään.

Mellunmäen aseman jatkoksi noin 4-5 asemaa, ei se matka ole mikään kovin pitkä, tai Kivenlahden jatko. Verrataan vaikka Tukholman T-banaan. Rautatientori-Itäkeskus väli kestää vain 15 min.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Miksi Östikaan pitäisi rakentaa Helsingin kantakaupungin veroista kaupunkia? Ratikoineen päivineen uusine raideliikennemuotoineen, vaikka metro on vieressä? Kyllä metro sinne jatkuu. Ja ihan nykyaikaisella kaupunkisuunnittelulla niitä Östikan metroon tukeutuvia asutusalueita tehdään.


Mutta kun sinne ei koskaan voida saada lähellekään sellaista kaupunkirakennetta, jolla metro olisi kannattavaa joukkoliikennettä. Tästä on jauhettu muun muassa eräässä toisessa ketjussa enemmän kuin tarpeeksi. Saat sieltä vilkaisemalla kaipaamasi perustelut.

Ei ole mitään järkeä jatkaa metroa viidellä asemalla metsään, jos vaihtoehtona on jatkaa kahdella asemalla lähiöihin.




> Verrataan vaikka Tukholman T-banaan.


Miksi pitäisi verrata? Kaksi erilaista metrojärjestelmää kahdessa rakenteellisesti erilaisessa kaupungissa.

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> Helsingin seudulla metroa yritetään venyttää molemmista päistä, vaikka metro (tarkoitan Helsingin metroa nykymuodossaan) ei ole kaukomatkoille suunniteltu kulkuväline - ei keskinopeudeltaan, mukavuustasoltaan eikä palvelutarjonnaltaan.


Lienee metro sopivampi jatkettavaksi kuin vihreät vessat, ainakin jos tutkitaan keskinopeutta, mukavuustasoa ja palvelutarjontaa. Matka-aikakartasta, vaikkapa Stockmannilta lähtiessä, voi katsoa, kuinka koko Kontula ja Vuosaaren keskusta on minuuteilla mitattuna lähempänä kuin Munkkiniemen päättäri, ja samassa luokassa Arabianrannan kanssa tai sitä lähempänä. Nivelkatiskat ovat vieläpä esteellisiä ja ahtaita, joten mukavuustasoakaan ei käytännössä ole.

Myönnän viestin olevan törkeää offtopicia, mutta lainattu virke sopii niin erityisen herkullisesti foorumin raidefiktiiviseen henkeen, kunhan metron paikalle vaihtaa (nykyisen) ratikan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Lienee metro sopivampi jatkettavaksi kuin vihreät vessat, ainakin jos tutkitaan keskinopeutta, mukavuustasoa ja palvelutarjontaa.


Eihän nyt kukaan olekaan ehdottanut, että Östersundomiin jatkettaisiin mitään kantakaupungin ratikkalinjaa, varsinkaan samoilla spekseillä. Hieman lukutaitoa sentään sopisi vaatia tälläkin foorumilla. Raide-Jokerin jatkoa on ehdotettu, ihan virallisissa suunnitelmissakin, mutta sehän onkin suunniteltu täysin eri lähtökohdista.

On selvää, ettei kukaan tällä foorumilla halua 15 km/h linjanopeudella ajavaa ja 300 metrin välein pysähtyvää junaa 20 km päähän keskustasta. Toinen asia on sitten, jos ratikkakalustolla halutaan ajaa linjalla, jolla linjanopeus on 60 km/h ja pysäkkiväli 1,5 km. Linjan nopeuttahan ei käytettävän kaluston luokittelu metroksi, ratikaksi tai lähijunaksi rajoita mitenkään. Tai se, jos linjan päässä ajetaan 15 km/h ja 300 m/pysäkki. Kuten metron liityntäbussit.

Mutta taisitkin haluta vain trollata. Kun joku siihen kuitenkin tarttuu, niin onpahan nyt tartuttu.

----------


## Kani

> Mutta kun sinne ei koskaan voida saada lähellekään sellaista kaupunkirakennetta, jolla metro olisi kannattavaa joukkoliikennettä. Tästä on jauhettu muun muassa eräässä toisessa ketjussa enemmän kuin tarpeeksi. Saat sieltä vilkaisemalla kaipaamasi perustelut.


Jos tällä foorumilla olevien mielipiteillä olisi jotain vaikutusta poliittisiin prosesseisin, alkaisin jo epäillä tätä mielikuvitusmetrolinjojen tehtailua jonkinlaiseksi esivallan palvelunestohyökkäykseksi, jolla saadaan kaikki foorumin järkevät ihmiset keskittymään tarkoituksella keksittyjen epätodellisten fantasioiden torjumiseen.

Mutta koska pääkaupunkiseudun rakentamiseen liittyvät prosessit eivät ole mitenkään riippuvaisia järkevien kansalaisten kriittisistä mielipiteistä, eikä niillä ole mitään merkitystä, en usko tähän salaliittoteoriaani.

----------


## Clepe

> Miksi pitäisi verrata? Kaksi erilaista metrojärjestelmää kahdessa rakenteellisesti erilaisessa kaupungissa.


Miksei voisi verrata?

Matka Norsborgista tunnelbanalla T-Centralenille: 36 minuuttia. Tämä vaunussa kuljettu matka jo itsessään ylittää sen yleisesti hyväksytyn noin puolen tunnin työmatkan.
Noin 5 kilometriä Norsborgin etäläpuolella sijaitsee Tumba, vastaava matka sieltä taittuu lähijunalla 26 minuutissa. Eli melko vahvaa evidenssiä siitä ettei metron nopeus enää riitä yli 15 kilometrin etäisyyksillä, edes Tukholmassa.

Se että jossain on rakennettu pitkiä ja hitaita metrolinjoja ei tarkoita että se olisi yleisesti järkevää tai että se olisi järkevää Pääkaupunkiseudulla (ellei huomioi eritysolosuhteita, jolloin se voi olla?  :Smile: ).

----------


## hmikko

> [...] järkevää Pääkaupunkiseudulla (ellei huomioi eritysolosuhteita, jolloin se voi olla? ).


Suomen pääkaupungissa on järki on aivan erityislaatuista.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Se että jossain on rakennettu pitkiä ja hitaita metrolinjoja ei tarkoita että se olisi yleisesti järkevää tai että se olisi järkevää Pääkaupunkiseudulla (ellei huomioi eritysolosuhteita, jolloin se voi olla? ).


Tästä olen samaa mieltä. Se, että Tukholmassa on jotain tehty, ei tarkoita että niin kannattaisi tehdä. Tukholmassahan joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien osuus on jotakuinkin samaa luokkaa kuin Helsingissäkin. Toki olen myös sitä mieltä, että ilman Tunnelbanaa se olisi vieläkin huonompi. En vain tiedä kuinka paljon huonompi enkä myöskään sitä, mikä on relevantti vertailuvaihtoehto, jos sanotaan "ilman tunnelbanaa". Säilyisikö siinä vaihtoehdossa Tukholman keskustan ratikat ja jatkettaisiinko niitä ja niin edelleen?

Mutta joka tapauksessa olen muistaakseni jossain Soininvaaran blogillakin kommentoinut, että punaisen linjan eteläpäästä saataisiin hyvää vertailudataa. Sitä vain pitäisi saada, muutenkin kuin tasolla "siellä on metrolinja". Eli mitkä ovat metron matkustajamäärät, kuinka suuri on matkatuotto siitä 500 m päässä, 1 km päässä ja 2 km päässä asuvilta ihmisiltä, mikä on joukkoliikenteen osuus kokonaisliikenteestä, miten seudun tieverkosto kuormittuu ja mihin matkat suuntautuvat. Tällaisen datan hankkiminen saattaisi maksaa jopa satoja tuhansia, mutta kun puhutaan miljardiluokan infrasta Östersundomiin, se ei ole käytännössä mitään.

----------


## kaakkuri

Otsikon aiheeseen, mihin metron piti alunperin jatkuman Mellunmäestä, Hakunilaan lienee yleiskaavalinjaus Fazerin ja Valion välistä mutta mihin sitten? Päättyä siihen?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Otsikon aiheeseen, mihin metron piti alunperin jatkuman Mellunmäestä, Hakunilaan lienee yleiskaavalinjaus Fazerin ja Valion välistä mutta mihin sitten? Päättyä siihen?


Ainakaan minä en muista nähneeni mitään visioita siitä eteenpäin. YTV teetti 2001 selvityksen "Raideliikenteen pitkän tähtäyksen visiot Helsingin seudulla", joka ulottui vuoteen 2050. Siinäkään se muistaakseni ei ollut, mutta pääsen vasta illalla tarkistamaan pdf:stä, kun sitä ei näytä netissä olevan. Siinä oli kyllä kai pikaratikkavaihtoehdossa pikaratikka Hakunilasta Tikkurilaan.

Eipä tuo Hakunilankaan linjaus kovin vahvoilla ole noin viimeiseen kymmeneen vuoteen ollut, mutta onpahan kuitenkin joskus sellainen piirretty.

PS. Off-topic, mutta lyhyt kysymys: Kaikki YTV:n, HSL:n, kuntien ja viranomaisten raportit ovat toki täysin julkisia, mutta onko niillä silti sellainen tekijänoikeus, ettei niitä saa nettiin laittaa vapaasti jaettavaksi? Voisi nimittäin latailla varsinkin noita vanhempia raportteja Scribdiin, jos se on sallittua.

----------


## late-

> Tästä olen samaa mieltä. Se, että Tukholmassa on jotain tehty, ei tarkoita että niin kannattaisi tehdä. Tukholmassahan joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien osuus on jotakuinkin samaa luokkaa kuin Helsingissäkin.


Norsborgissa joskus folköliä juoneena uskallan ainakin väittää, ettei alueen sosioekonominen rakenne aivan vastaa Östersundomille asetettuja tavoitteita  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Norsborgissa joskus folköliä juoneena uskallan ainakin väittää, ettei alueen sosioekonominen rakenne aivan vastaa Östersundomille asetettuja tavoitteita


Mielenkiintoista olisi tietää, mitkä ovat Norsborgille asetetut tavoitteet olleet. Onko yritetty Östersundomia ja saatu Suvelaa? Löytyisiköhän Tukholmasta muita vastaavia alueita?

----------


## Nrg

> Onko yritetty Östersundomia ja saatu Suvelaa? Löytyisiköhän Tukholmasta muita vastaavia alueita?


Rinkeby, Akalla, Tensta... Lista Tukholman hienostoasuinalueista on varsin pitkä. Näistä tuskin minkään tavoitteena on ollut tulla Östikaksi, vaan ovat kuuluneet halvan massarakentamisen piiriin, jota länsinaapurissa muistaakseni kutsuttiin miljoonaohjelmaksi. Tuloksena on, noh, ei ainakaan mitään tavoiteltavaa kaupunkirakenneta, ei ulkonäön eikä sosioekonomisen rakenteenkaan, kannalta. Ainakin räikeimmissä tapauksissa Suvela on aika lievä ilmaisu kuvaamaan ruotsalaisten kaupunkilähiöiden meininkiä.

Mutta otsikonmukaiseen keskusteluun palatakseni, olisihan se nyt ihan fiksua ainakin selvittää mahdollisuudet jatkaa metroa lyhyen matkan päähän asuinalueille, mikäli esimerkiksi asuintiheys sen mahdollistaa ja kustannukset pysyvät aisoissa. Mutta kun ovat jo nämä haaveet Östersundomin metsäspagetista, niin miksi miettiä fiksumpia vaihtoehtoja?

----------


## Kani

> Miksi Östikaan pitäisi rakentaa Helsingin kantakaupungin veroista kaupunkia? Ratikoineen päivineen uusine raideliikennemuotoineen, vaikka metro on vieressä? Kyllä metro sinne jatkuu. Ja ihan nykyaikaisella kaupunkisuunnittelulla niitä Östikan metroon tukeutuvia asutusalueita tehdään.
> 
> Mellunmäen aseman jatkoksi noin 4-5 asemaa, ei se matka ole mikään kovin pitkä, tai Kivenlahden jatko. Verrataan vaikka Tukholman T-banaan. Rautatientori-Itäkeskus väli kestää vain 15 min.


Miksi edes tyytyä johonkin Hakunilaan, metro voi jatkua siitä vielä Tikkurilan kautta lentokentälle asti, josta Leppävaaraan ja Tapiolaan. Länsimetro nostaa matkustajamääriä niin valtavasti, että Matinkylästä puolestaan voidaan tehdä jatko Olariin, Suurpeltoon, Suvelaan ja Espoon keskukseen, josta Saunalahden kautta Kivenlahteen. Länsimetron myötä autoilusta luopuvista tulee niin iso potentiaali, että periaatteessa myös raidejokeri voitaisiin toteuttaa metrona: Itäkeskuksesta Viikkiin, Ogeliin ja Leppävaaraan, jossa mahtava vaihtoterminaali joka suuntaan: junan lisäksi metroyhteydet Tapiolaan ja lentoasemalle, Hakunilan kautta edelleen Itäkeskukseen. Awwwww <3

Sitten kun nämä on rakennettu, voidaan katsoa, riittääkö se 400 000 uudelle asukkaalle, jotka tulevat varmasti. Pitää huomioida, että metro on sekä halvinta että tutkimuksen mukaan suosituinta joukkoliikennettä, eli sen lisärakentamiselle ei ole periaatteessa mitään kattoa. Mitä enemmän tehdään, sitä enemmän säästyy kustannuksia. Jatko on jo selvä heti kun Kivenlahden työt ovat valmistuneet.

----------


## Kantokoski

Heh, "hieman" yli menee nuo sinun kaavailusi dear Kani, mutta muuten sanoisin että hienoa että vihdoin olemme samaa mieltä  :Wink:  Metroa on laajennettava! Jatkamalla muutaman aseman per haara on kustannustehokasta ja järkevää integrointia olemassa oleviin kaupunginosiin ja osa-alueisiin. Uuden metrolinjan sijaan on tarpeen perustaa Helsinkiin pikaraitiokevytmetrolinjasto, näin tuo kankea möhköfantti jää itä-länsi linjalle jossa voi sitten täydennysrakentaa hamaan tappiin asti, ja Itä-Helsingissä niin on tehtykin, samoin Etelä-Espoon renesanssi on käynnistynyt.

----------


## aki

> Metroa on laajennettava! Jatkamalla muutaman aseman per haara on kustannustehokasta ja järkevää integrointia olemassa oleviin kaupunginosiin.


Östersundomiahan ei voi verrata  jo olemassaoleviin kaupunginosiin koska koko alue on vasta suunnittelupöydällä. Lisäksi Helsingillä on tällä hetkellä jo niin paljon menossaolevia tai alkavia uusien alueiden rakentamisprojekteja, että tuskin sitä Östikkaa kovin nopeasti päästään toteuttamaan, ainakaan siinä laajuudessa että metron jatkaminen sinne olisi perusteltua. Jos jokeri saadaan raiteille joskus 2020-luvulla, niin silloin sen jatkaminen Itäkeskuksesta Itäväylän vartta Östikkaan saattaisi olla paljon raskasmetron jatkamista parempi ja halvempi vaihtoehto.

----------


## JSL

Ei se Savion tunnelin parannus metroa varten ole mitenkään mahdotonta, evakointikäytävät sinne ja turvalaitteet. Ajolangan kaveriksi virtakisko. 
Tehtiinhän Simplonin tunnelin rinnalle toinen tunneli aikoinaan. Olemassaolevan tunnelin viereen on helpompi kaavottaa lisää raiteita kuin vetää 
sitä aivan muualle. Tiheä metro/paikkuriiikenne jokatapauksessa vaatii 2 raidetta.

----------

